# Fast wie in alten Zeiten



## AndreasG (17. September 2007)

Gestern waren Alex (AlBundy) und ich mal wieder zum BB paddeln unterwegs. Als wir um 13.30 am Wasser ankamen empfing uns ein ordentlicher Wind aus SW, kurz überlegt und dann alles aufgerödelt und ab in die Fluten. Jetzt hieß es stramm paddeln um die Stellen zu halten, der schräg ablandige Wind und die Strömung parallel zum Ufer laufend machten es uns nicht grad einfach. Es dauerte nicht lang und ich konnte den ersten Kontakt vermelden, ein schöner 45er Dorsch kam zu mir ins BB. Dann war erstmal Ruhe angesagt bis wir nach einigem Suchen doch noch eine ertragreiche Stelle fanden, die Strömung brachte uns da auch schnell hin. Endstand war dann Alex mit 2 schönen und ich mit 9 zwischen 45 und 58.
Ärgerlich war nur das ich beim anschließenden Filetieren mit dem Messer abrutschte, natürlich beim letzten Fisch, und ich es dezent im linken Handballen versenkte. Alex erwies sich aber als guter Notarzt und alles wird wieder gut.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelB (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Moin,

siehste, geht doch #h

Wie geht es dem Messer? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

HI,

Granate, Andreas! #6 #6
Ich bin auch schon wieder ganz hibbelig... |uhoh:

#h


----------



## AndreasG (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

@theactor

Dann meld dich mal wenn du wieder los willst.
Bist du dabei wenn dein zotteliger Kumpan am nächsten Freitag paddeln geht?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## goeddoek (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Andreas - watt maakst Du för Dingers |uhoh:|supergri

Petri Heil und gute Besserung :m


----------



## MichaelB (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Moin,

heyheyhey MacGuyver, nu´ma´nich so kess 

Freitag habe ich nur ins Auge gefasst - und für den Tor kann ich an dieser Stelle schon mal absagen 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

HI,



> und für den Tor kann ich an dieser Stelle schon mal absagen



danke, Zottelkumpan 

|wavey:


----------



## Micky (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Der Wind verspricht für heute Abend doch recht annehmlich zu werden. Wenn sich jemand findet der mitkommt, würde ich meinen geplanten Spinnrutenausflug in einen BB-Ausflug tauschen.


----------



## Dorschminister (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Petri zu euren Fängen, 9 Stk.ist doch schon wirklich sehr anständig.
Bin mal gespannt ob und was Freitag geht.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## AlBundy (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

...ja, war echt schön der Tag!

Da Andreas mich mal wieder fast nackig gemacht hat (_tuschel_...wie des öfteren - räusper) |rolleyes
*was den Fischfang betrifft :q*
...ist es wohl nicht verwunderlich das er den Namen McGyver verdient!

Alsbaldige Genesung für einen neuerlichen Fischzug!!!


----------



## Dorschminister (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

@Alex..... mach dir nichts draus es gibt Leute die fangen sogar noch im feuchten Feudel was:q 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MichaelB (17. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Moin,





AlBundy schrieb:


> Da Andreas mich mal wieder fast nackig gemacht hat (_tuschel_...wie des öfteren - räusper) |rolleyes
> *was den Fischfang betrifft :q*


Mach Dir nix draus, das tut Sönke auch gern mal mit mir... letztes Mal konnte er meinen vier Maßigen ein knappes Dutzend Heringsformatige entgegensetzen und mir schwante wieder, dass da ein Zusammenhang bestehen muss mit Bauern und Kartoffeln... oder so 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Moinsen,

na, das war doch ein schönes BB- Fahren.

Geht aber auch ohne :q

Heute nachmittag an gleicher Stelle :

Alle auf einen grün/ weißen Samba.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## theactor (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

HI,



> Heringsformatige


HEY, nä! Nur die letzten paar Fische 
Zudem bin ich gar kein Bauer nich! 

@Stephan: SATT!!! #6 #6 #6 
Mann -- wenn es nur nich so winden würde... |uhoh:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*



theactor schrieb:


> @Stephan: SATT!!! #6 #6 #6
> Mann -- wenn es nur nich so winden würde... |uhoh:




... Stimmt- sch... Wind - so blieb die Sage trocken und die Spinne mußte rocken !!! ...

hat sie auch getan - aber ist halt schöner mit AFTMA 6 -8 |supergri:l#h

Nun, gardus liegt im Froster und wird schmecken :l:q

Gruß Stephan#h


----------



## theactor (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

HI,



> ist halt schöner mit AFTMA 6 -8


Das sind mir zuviele Fremdbuchstaben/zahlen auf einmal 
Knallhart recherchiert (oder auch 'fremd'kombiniert ) nehme ich aber mal an, dass Du  vom Wedelangeln der fliegerischen Art redest 

#h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

@ the BB -tor:

Genau !

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Dorschminister (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

sehr schön abgeräumt Stephan, dickes Petri von mir.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## AlBundy (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

@ Stephan,

SAUBER mein Freund, auch Petri von mir!
Grün-weißer SAMBA? Wat'n dat'n? |kopfkrat

Hast du etwa nur spärlich bekleidet im Wasser getanzt und dabei die auf dem Rücken liegenden Dorsche *(!!!war ein Joke!!!)* zwecks der "Klärung eines Sachverhaltes" verhaftet?  :m


Übrigens: was macht dein NEUER SCHLAUCH ?
Woll'n doch auch mal wieder los!!!


----------



## MichaelB (19. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Moin,





Stephan schrieb:


> hat sie auch getan - aber ist halt schöner mit AFTMA 6 -8


Also ich finde das gar nicht so schön mit Asthma |rolleyes

@Tractor: okaiokaiokai, der Rest waren Rotaugenformatige 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (22. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*



AlBundy schrieb:


> @ Stephan,
> 
> 
> Grün-weißer SAMBA? Wat'n dat'n? |kopfkrat
> ...





Also - das hätt ich auf'm Tüdeltreff denn auch mal gern live gesehen :q:q

Im Ernst - Dickes Petri Heil, min Besten #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Ihr Banausen |gr:|supergri

hier isser :



Gruß Stephan


----------



## dat_geit (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Und er kann es doch noch...................:vik:


----------



## haukep (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Ja aber wo wart ihr denn überhaupt?


----------



## Fastroller (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Sie waren an der Ostsee ! :q|uhoh::q

#h|kopfkrat|bla:


----------



## Schutenpiet (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*



haukep schrieb:


> Ja aber wo wart ihr denn überhaupt?




Würde ich hier auch nicht mehr reinstellen, das letzte mal, als einer von guten Fängen mit Ortsangabe berichtet hat, war die Kante am nächsten Tag mit Netzen zugepflastert.
Die meisten Insider kennen ihre Hotspots, und haben sie sich mühsam erlaufen müssen.
Sollen die gewerblichen sich doch selbst ´nen Kopf machen #c

Peter


----------



## djoerni (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Würde ich hier auch nicht mehr reinstellen, das letzte mal, als einer von guten Fängen mit Ortsangabe berichtet hat, war die Kante am nächsten Tag mit Netzen zugepflastert.
> Die meisten Insider kennen ihre Hotspots, und haben sie sich mühsam erlaufen müssen.
> Sollen die gewerblichen sich doch selbst ´nen Kopf machen #c
> 
> Peter



|good:|good:|good:

ist ja nix gegen zu sagen den einen oder anderen tip rauszurücken, aber dann so das außenstehende z.b. nebenerwerbler, etc. das nicht lesen können...


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*



djoerni schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:
> 
> ist ja nix gegen zu sagen den einen oder anderen tip rauszurücken, aber dann so das außenstehende z.b. nebenerwerbler, etc. das nicht lesen können...



... es gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit der "PN" |supergri:g

Aber, da ihr es wissen wollt wo zumindest ich war :

ich war in,  nein, nicht in Waabs |supergri|supergri|supergri

ich war da wo man keine Kopflampe braucht weil die Promenade hell erleuchtet ist.
... und weiter rechts steht ein Denkmal für DDR - Flüchtlinge.

so, mehr gibbet nich

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Travemünde Kurstrand |kopfkrat

aber wo steht da ein Denkmal #c#c  

#h#h


----------



## MichaelB (23. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Moin,

wenn man vielleicht auch nicht wie in alten Zeiten GPS-genau die Stelle erfolgreicher Fänge angeben mag, weil das WoE drauf es dort mal wie im FoPu zugehen kann - die Neben- oder Haupterwerblichen sind ja auch nicht ganz blöde und kennen die guten Stellen sowieso.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## BB-cruiser (24. September 2007)

*AW: Fast wie in alten Zeiten*

Dann laßt uns den Spieß umdrehen:vik:


----------

